#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Жизнь буддиста в Москве

## Pavel Romanov

Добрый день!
Последние полтора года я мало помалу изучаю основы буддизма (в частности буддизма Махаяны). Был в храмах Тайланда и северной Индии. Но до сих пор я не получил официального прибежища, хотя мне бы очень этого хотелось. В данной ветке я хотел бы рассмотреть жизнь буддиста в Москве, и попросить пару советов.
Для себя я выбрал школу Гелуг. Абсолютно точно для продвижения по Пути не достаточно лишь изучения текстов, необходим учитель и община. Список буддийских общин в Москве представлен, например, здесь и здесь. Вот что я хотел бы узнать у более опытных форумчан, а возможно и членов представленных общин:
1) Есть ли в Москве постоянные учителя? Как выстраиваются отношения учитель-ученик?
2) Где и кого можно принять прибежище и соответствующие обеты? Так ли важно принимать их у представителя той школы, к которой хочешь примкнуть? Например можно ли получить прибежище и обеты у учителя школы Карма Кагью, но при этом придерживаться традиции Гелуг? 

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Где и кого можно принять прибежище и соответствующие обеты?


Настоятельно рекомендую - http://www.mahayana.ru/news/

----------


## Svarog

Вроде бы постоянно в Москве находится геше Нгаванг Тукдже, а также периодически приезжает геше Джампа Тинлей.
Как выстраивать отношения Учитель-ученик, написано в Ламриме Чже Цонкапы (если уж Вы строго собираетесь следовать Гелуг...) и других проверенных источниках.
Для того чтобы принимать Прибежище и Обеты, надо сначала понять, что они из себя представляют.
Принимать их лучше у достойного человека.
Зачем принимать у Кагью, а затем следовать Гелуг, мне опять-таки не понятно. Может не стоит все-таки себя настраивать на что-то, а лучше следовать развитию событий более расслабленно? Тем более, что Вы изучаете Буддизм "мало по малу и всего полгода".
При ближайшем рассмотрении, существенных различий между школами, по-моему, нет.

Я посещаю Учения Учителей разных школ и считаю, что это очень мне полезно. Если говорить об Учителях школы Гелуг, то, к сожалению, они не часто приезжают в Москву. Хотя у Вас (и у нас всех), надеюсь, будет возможность увидеть и получить Учения от Драгоценного Богдо-гегена Ринпоче и Озера Ринпоче в сентябре.

----------


## Pavel Romanov

> Как выстраивать отношения Учитель-ученик, написано в Ламриме Чже Цонкапы (если уж Вы строго собираетесь следовать Гелуг...) и других проверенных источниках.


Да, я прочел этот том. Меня больше интересует как все это происходит в реальной жизни, а точнее у нас, в Москве. То-есть как проходят встречи, наставления, ритуалы и все прочее.



> Зачем принимать у Кагью, а затем следовать Гелуг, мне опять-таки не понятно.


Потому что



> Если говорить об Учителях школы Гелуг, то, к сожалению, они не часто приезжают в Москву.


и



> При ближайшем рассмотрении, существенных различий между школами, по-моему, нет.


В подтверждение Ваших слов могу привезти цитату из Александра Берзина:



> "У пяти тибетских традиций есть много общего — быть может, процентов на восемьдесят или даже больше. Из истории этих традиций явствует, что разные линии — это не что-то монолитное, ограниченное жесткими рамками и никак не контактирующее друг с другом. Традиции, основанные теми или иными учителями и оформившиеся как пять тибетских традиций, собрали и объединили в себе различные линии передачи учения, в основном происходящие из Индии. Последователи каждой традиции условно называют свои синтетические системы «линиями», но часто одна и та же линия передачи входит одновременно в несколько традиций."


Также мне показалось что учителя Кагью или Сакью чаще бывают у нас, но это частное наблюдение.



> Для того чтобы принимать Прибежище и Обеты, надо сначала понять, что они из себя представляют


Про прибежище и сопутствующие обеты прекрасно написано, опять же, в Ламриме. Я знаю что и зачем хочу получить, просто пока не до конца понимаю как это лучше сделать.

----------


## Svarog

Павел, в реальной жизни Вы читаете, ходите на лекции, семинары и т.п. и потихоньку у Вас складывается картина и Ваше место в ней. Вы поймете, кто Вам ближе, какое Учение, какая школа и т.п. Мой совет - набирайте материал для анализа, а потом анализируйте и поступайте соответственно принятому Вами решению. Ну и интуиция это тоже очень важно. 
В Москву чаще приезжают Учителя Нингма. Драгоценный Сакья Тризин был в 2010г. и в 1995г., соответственно, совсем редко  :Frown: 
Если Вы понимаете про Прибежище и про Обеты, то лучше их принять от Учителя, к которому мы будуте испытывать особое доверие, уважение и восхищение, ведь Прибежище это основа Пути.
Вы также можете спокойно жить, изучать и практиковать Учение не участвовав в формальном ритуале принятия Прибежища и Обетов. Важно, чтобы принятие было в сердце.

----------


## Pavel Romanov

> Если Вы понимаете про Прибежище и про Обеты, то лучше их принять от Учителя, к которому мы будуте испытывать особое доверие, уважение и восхищение, ведь Прибежище это основа Пути.


Вот в этом-то все и дело. Чтобы испытывать подобные чувства, на мой взгляд, необходимо относительно близкое знакомство с учителем. Учителя приезжают достаточно редко, следовательно, постоянно находится с ними в контакте довольно проблематично. Отсюда вытекает, что начать испытывать особое доверие не так-то просто.

С другой стороны я прекрасно понимаю что иногда восхититься Учителем можно и за одну лекцию, или за короткий ретрит. Меня, например, очень сильно вдохновила лекция Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче, который приезжал прошлой осенью в Москву.




> Вы также можете спокойно жить, изучать и практиковать Учение не участвовав в формальном ритуале принятия Прибежища и Обетов. Важно, чтобы принятие было в сердце.


Совершенно верно. Но все же.

----------


## Svarog

"Вот в этом-то все и дело. Чтобы испытывать подобные чувства, на мой взгляд, необходимо относительно близкое знакомство с учителем. Учителя приезжают достаточно редко, следовательно, постоянно находится с ними в контакте довольно проблематично. Отсюда вытекает, что начать испытывать особое доверие не так-то просто."

Ничего не вытекает  :Smilie:  Читайте книги, интервью Учителя. Слушайте аудио-лекции, смотрите видео. Нам в этом плане очень везёт, информация в интернете измеряется гигабайтами  :Smilie: 
Это ведь тоже Учение. Кроме живого общения Учителя учат нас со страниц книг и из наушников плеера. Не надо делать ставку только на личное общение, хотя оно очень важно. Но что Вам делать если нет возможности уехать в ретрит на 3 года? Это, что повод не изучать и не практиковать? Наверняка Вы понимаете, что нет.
Поэтому начните издалека, но держите ушки на макушке и не пропустите своего Учителя.  :Smilie: 
Кстати, есть молитва "Призывание Гуру издалека", мне она очень помогла в свое время.

----------


## Pavel Romanov

> Ничего не вытекает Читайте книги, интервью Учителя. Слушайте аудио-лекции, смотрите видео. Нам в этом плане очень везёт, информация в интернете измеряется гигабайтами
> Это ведь тоже Учение. Кроме живого общения Учителя учат нас со страниц книг и из наушников плеера. Не надо делать ставку только на личное общение, хотя оно очень важно. Но что Вам делать если нет возможности уехать в ретрит на 3 года? Это, что повод не изучать и не практиковать? Наверняка Вы понимаете, что нет.


Вы безусловно правы. 




> Кстати, есть молитва "Призывание Гуру издалека", мне она очень помогла в свое время.


Нет ли у Вас ссылки?

И не знаете ли еще учителей (помимо достопочтимого Геше Нгаванг Тукдже), которые постоянно находятся в Москве?
Спасибо!

----------


## Svarog

скачать можно например отсюда:
http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=67

относительно постоянно проживающих в Москве Учителей ничего добавить не могу  :Frown:

----------

Pavel Romanov (26.08.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (26.08.2011), Николай Бе (31.08.2011)

----------


## Pavel Romanov

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Pavel Romanov

Еще такой момент: на форуме часто встречаются советы вроде "консультируйтесь со своим Учителем", "уточняйте у Учителя" и прочее. Как это возможно в наших условиях?

----------


## Svarog

Просто вопросы бывают очень-очень специфические.  :Smilie: 
Говорят, что условно есть три категории учителей: внешний, внутренний и сущностный.
Соответственно, ответы на сущностные вопросы надо получать от сущностностного Учителя  :Smilie:  Это самое важное. Далее, вопросы по выполнению садханы или иной тантрической практики лучше получить от своего тантрического, коренного Гуру. Если нет возможности, то от Ламы, практикующего в данной линии. Или читать специальные комментарии. На самый крайний случай - спросить у продвинутого практикующего, которому Вы доверяете, но надо быть очень осторожным. Вопросы о том, что такое карма, Бодхичитта, 4 Благородые Истины, можно задавать самому широкому кругу Учителей, кроме того, информации много в печатном виде.

----------

Дондог (29.08.2011)

----------


## Pavel Romanov

> лучше получить от своего тантрического, коренного Гуру


А как, собственно, его найти?

----------


## Svarog

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=15122&page=1

Обратите внимание на то, кто автор той темы  :Smilie: )))
Ну и на дату  :Smilie: 
И вообще прочитайте всю ту тему. Там, на мой взгляд, много интересного и полезного, хотя и всякого-разного хватает...  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel Romanov

Спасибо, действительно очень интересная тема. 
Но как Вы до нахождения учителя строили свою практику? Нельзя же просто без порядочно изучать тексты

----------


## Svarog

Павел, все мои советы основаны на *личном* опыте, читайте их внимательно  :Smilie:

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> 1) Есть ли в Москве постоянные учителя? Как выстраиваются отношения учитель-ученик?


1а) Как уже сообщалось, в Москве на постоянной основе находится консультант по духовным вопросам Центра тибетской культуры и информации, геше Наванг Тхугдже. Геше Тхугдже относится к школе Гелуг, прошёл традиционное обучение в одном из основных монастырей Гелуг - Сера Чже. По просьбе московской группы ФПМТ он преподаёт Дхарму в Москве на регулярной основе. Ознакомиться с расписанием лекций геше Тхугдже можно здесь. По предварительной информации ближайшая лекция геше-ла состоится 2 сентября.

1б) Относительно темы построения взаимоотношений между учеником и учителем более чем настоятельно рекомендую Вам внимательно изучить работу д-ра Александра Берзина Опора на духовного учителя: построение здоровых взаимоотношений




> 2) Где и кого можно принять прибежище и соответствующие обеты? Так ли важно принимать их у представителя той школы, к которой хочешь примкнуть? Например можно ли получить прибежище и обеты у учителя школы Карма Кагью, но при этом придерживаться традиции Гелуг? 
> Большое спасибо!


В ответ на эти вопросы приведу выдержку из вышеуказанной работы Берзина:




> *Пастыри Прибежища или обетов*
> 
> _Те, кто хочет связать себя с буддийским духовным путем формальным образом, принимают надежное направление в жизни от Трех драгоценностей: Будд, Дхармы и Сангхи. Полная вовлеченность также приводит к принятию либо обетов мирянина, либо монашеских обетов индивидуального освобождения. Обязующиеся миряне-буддисты, например, обещают воздерживаться от всех или же от некоторых из следующих разрушительных действий: убийства, воровства, лжи, неправильного сексуального поведения и принятия интоксикантов.
> 
> Принятие надежного направления и обетов освобождения отмечает водораздел в буддийской духовной жизни. Хотя классические тексты описывают несколько необычных методов, какими некоторые ученики во времена Будды принимали обеты монахов или монахинь, в наши дни требуется присутствие духовно старших. Хотя Конгтрул говорил о пастырях обетов специально в контексте принятия монашеских обетов, ученикам также требуется принимать Прибежище и обеты мирян в присутствии старших. Поэтому мы расширим объем категории пастырей обетов Конгтрула, – включив тех, в чьем присутствии ученики принимают Прибежище махаяны или обеты мирян. Поскольку большинство западных людей, следующих буддийскому пути, остаются домохозяевами, давайте ограничим наше обсуждение этими пастырями домонашеских обетов.
> 
> В контексте тибетского буддизма пастыри Прибежища или обетов должны быть обязательно старшими в махаяне. Более того, они должны быть духовными наставниками, которые сами сохраняли свои обеты без нарушений на протяжении определенного количества лет, в зависимости от уровня принятых обетов. Эта квалификация добавляет весомости и авторитетности происходящему событию, поскольку пастыри формально связывают свою паству с традициями, которые прослеживаются назад во времени вплоть до непосредственных учеников исторического Будды.
> 
> Пастыри Прибежища и обетов не обязательно должны быть одними и теми же людьми. Хотя они становятся одними из наших учителей в контексте принятия обетов, не обязательно они служат для нас духовными наставниками в иных смыслах. Более того, принятие надежного направления или обетов освобождения у наставника связывает нас с буддизмом в целом. Оно не налагает на нас ответственности перед определенной тибетской традицией наставника, поскольку все тибетские школы передают одну и ту же индийскую линию обетов. Мы становимся просто буддийскими практиками, мирянами или монахами, а не членами ньингма, сакья, кагью или гелуг.
> ...

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> как Вы до нахождения учителя строили свою практику? Нельзя же просто без порядочно изучать тексты


В своё время, когда я только открыл для себя буддизм мне было очень сложно систематизировать отрывочные знания, полученные из некоторых книг и разложить всё по полочкам. Проблема решилась когда я открыл для себя текст несравненного Чже Ринпоче "Ламрим Ченмо", в котором наставления и практики изложены очень подробно и последовательно. Более того, как Вы уже наверное знаете, Ламрим Ламы Цонкапы не теоретический, а практический труд, который вмещает в себя подробные наставления и инструкции, что в свою очередь позволяет полноценно заниматься практикой даже если на данный момент Вы ещё не встретили учителя. Таким образом "Ламрим Ченмо" стал стержнем моего изучения и практики, информацию же из других источников я начал вполне успешно приобщать к соответствующим темам Ламрима, благодаря чему образовалась довольно целостная картина.

Имея же представление о последовательности Пути, изучение других текстов уже не будет казаться каким-либо отвлечённым или беспорядочным. Его Святейшество Далай-лама довольно часто даёт учения по тем или иным трудам мастеров Дхармы, что также довольно существенно обогащает процесс индивидуального изучения и практики Дхармы.

----------

Faadi (01.09.2011), Svarog (26.08.2011), Дондог (29.08.2011)

----------


## Pavel Romanov

Огромное всем спасибо за ценные советы!

----------


## Dondhup

В октябре в Мск будет группа монахов из Дрепунг Гоман дацана во главе с Отогом Ринпоче, можно попросить Прибежище у него.

----------

